
An MIT graduate's theory that income inequality is actually about housing - onuryavuz
https://medium.com/the-ferenstein-wire/a-26-year-old-mit-graduate-is-turning-heads-over-his-theory-that-income-inequality-is-actually-2a3b423e0c#.1iqvyh2op
======
r0muald
> "Software, robots, and other modern investments all depreciate in price as
> fast as the iPod"

I have seen many misrepresentations of Piketty's work but this one ranks quite
high, as far as strawman arguments go.

